# Pride and prejudice



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

I love the B.B.C TV mini series of this and enjoy painting character sketches from it. These are Mr and Mrs Collins and Mr Bennet painted on 11"x8" 300 gsm watercolour paper.
Hope you like.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Haven't seen the show, I do like your paintings.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I love the book Pride and Prejudice, I've read it twice plus I have seen two versions of the movie. I didn't know there was a series. I'll have to find it and set my DVR to record it. 

Oh love the paintings btw.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Thanks for the comments both , and Terry, the BBC mini series which is about six hours TV, is far better than any film version. Absolutely brilliant. I'm sure it can be found online. Do try to watch it. It stick quite closely to Jane Austen's book, although film versions must necessarily differ a little.


----------

